# Protocol for working with an art collection.



## Doug1234 (Dec 22, 2018)

Hi Friends,

I have a family slide collection that I have invested considerable time and energy into scanning and, more recently, into learning how to keyword and organize these photos in Lightroom.  These slides represent my growing up and are my most valued possession.

As I work to keyword the slides with my parents who took the photos, I am noticing that some of the photos would benefit from exposure correction and "minor" sorts of edits such as this.  Getting to my question - *What is the protocol or etiquette for working with a collection like this?*   I'd ideally connect with someone who has worked with art in a similar manner.  I want to be sure to cross every t and dot every i during this project and ensure that it exists well into the future.  Can anyone offer any advice?

On a side note, but along the same lines of maintaining the integrity of the slide collectionm I'll share something interesting I came across.  Years ago, the family gathered to watch the slides.  This was the only way to view them and created an real experience.   The children would argue on who got to operate the "clicker" and the family was together sharing both laughs and tears.  Since I scanned the slides, I've had family members asking for copies of the slides.  I have chosen not to share them because  I want the family to come together when viewing these photos.  By going digital, I feel that this aspect of the slides has been jeopordized.  As an example; I did share the slides with my immediate family though and I have since seen hacked up and put on facebook as a meme and this sort of thing.  This furthered my logic for not sharing them digitally with the entire family.

Constructive feedback is appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Replytoken (Dec 22, 2018)

While I applaud you for wanting to scan these images, which are usually the one thing that folks say they would grab if running out of their house if it was on fire, I am a bit confused by your post.  You want to ensure they exist well into the future, but you do not want to share them with your family?  I am having trouble reconciling these two goals.

On a more practical side, the slides are your master copies, physically, and the unaltered scans are your master copies electronically.  I would probably make sure there are several copies of these scans that are on and off premises and in the cloud.  Once that is properly addressed, and possibly a plan for their existence beyond your lifetime so others may have the ability to enjoy them, I would worry less about the "derivatives" that you want to try and adjust.

Are you dealing with dust, damaged prints, faded slides, or just less than ideal original images?  Your comparison with an art collection may also not be very helpful as you move forward.  What is appropriate for art may not be necessarily appropriate for personal family photos.  While you are seeking additional guidance and input, why not try and play around with derivatives of a couple of images to see what you can do?  This might give you a more focused set of questions to ask as you move forward.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## Replytoken (Dec 22, 2018)

I was thinking more about you OP as it is certainly an issue that many of us have thought about at one time or another, including myself.  As technology is an ever changing and somewhat fragile medium, I am wondering if you would be best served by printing out your images, perhaps in a book?  A well printed book should last a long time, and it would somewhat address your concerns about others using the photos as they wish.  Something to consider.

--Ken


----------



## LouieSherwin (Dec 23, 2018)

Another way to do group sharing is by using a digital projector. These are getting quite small and inexpensive. So you can even travel with a small projector and your laptop to take "slide shows" with you. 

As for a "protocol or etiquette" there is nothing other than what you find is the best representation of the originals. In the case of the family archive such as yours it seems to me that what is important is how to best  relate the underlying memories. 

-louie


----------



## Doug1234 (Dec 24, 2018)

Replytoken said:


> While I applaud you for wanting to scan these images, which are usually the one thing that folks say they would grab if running out of their house if it was on fire, I am a bit confused by your post.  You want to ensure they exist well into the future, but you do not want to share them with your family?  I am having trouble reconciling these two goals.
> 
> D: Hi Ken, thank you for your response.  I understand your confusion.  It's something I've being wrangling with for sometime and was reluctant to post.  In hindsight, I probably should have broken my question into two separate questions.  The first being how to respect the collection to the highest degree - possibly following a protocol or etiquette, furthermore, if and when sharing them, how to ensure they don't cut into pieces, turned into memes and strewn across the internet.  The second question, being how to maintain the family experience of the original slides and not lose this important component by going digital.
> 
> ...


----------



## Doug1234 (Dec 24, 2018)

LouieSherwin said:


> Another way to do group sharing is by using a digital projector. These are getting quite small and inexpensive. So you can even travel with a small projector and your laptop to take "slide shows" with you.
> 
> As for a "protocol or etiquette" there is nothing other than what you find is the best representation of the originals. In the case of the family archive such as yours it seems to me that what is important is how to best  relate the underlying memories.
> 
> -louie


Hi Louie,

Excellent points that I am going to think about, thank you.

Doug.


----------



## Doug1234 (Dec 24, 2018)

Replytoken said:


> I was thinking more about you OP as it is certainly an issue that many of us have thought about at one time or another, including myself.
> 
> D:  Hi Ken, OP meaning opinion?
> 
> ...


----------



## Replytoken (Dec 24, 2018)

Hi Doug,

I'll try to respond to the items that you have called out above, and hopefully I will not miss any.

The issue around sharing and respect can be quite complicated, and I am sure that reconciling them will require some adjustments or compromises.  Just as we cannot control how others view or feel about our photographs, I think that if family members see your images in a different light, then some compromises or additional efforts might be necessary.

I personally do not use cloud storage, but at some point I may consider it.  Right now I have my images on at least three different drives.  If you rely on just drives, it is recommended that at least one be off-site in case of damage to your house/studio/office.

Regarding editing images, there are two schools of thought, and possibly more, and this is why I mentioned that using the art world as your model may not be helpful.  One school may say that if the image is shot in a certain way, even if it was shot in error, than that is the way it should be presented (and preserved).  You are being faithful to the original.

The other school of thought is to try and bring out the best of what we see is possible in an image.  Taken to a more extreme level would be the colorizing of images and movies that we have seen over the years.  My personal feeling is that the purpose should drive the actions taken, and if you want folks to see what your think should have been captured with a camera (as opposed to showing them the photographic skills of your ancestors), then some editing is involved.  How far you go in the editing process is subjective, but I always try to use a light hand in these situations unless there is a specific reason to do otherwise.

Regarding my comment on focusing your questions after some editing, I was referring to questions mostly on technique.

OP = Original Post (that starts the thread)

In light of your additional posts, I still recommend printing books to give to family members.  If printed properly, they will last for generations.  I also think that you should do something online, but you may want to prep the images and then wait and see where technology heads before you start sharing them.  The work for the former will provide you with most of what you need for the latter, so you shouldn't need to duplicate your efforts.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## Doug1234 (Dec 25, 2018)

Replytoken said:


> Hi Doug,
> 
> I'll try to respond to the items that you have called out above, and hopefully I will not miss any.
> 
> ...


----------



## Doug1234 (Dec 27, 2018)

Thank you everyone.  I appreciate all your input and love this forum.  I always find it is kind and constructive.  Merry Christmas.


----------



## PhilBurton (Dec 27, 2018)

Doug1234 said:


> Thank you everyone.  I appreciate all your input and love this forum.  I always find it is kind and constructive.  Merry Christmas.


One more point.  Unless your slides are Kodachrome, they will fade over time, even if stored in cool, dark conditions.

Phil Burton


----------



## Doug1234 (Dec 27, 2018)

Thank you Phil.  Many are Kodachrome, but that was my primary motivation for scanning the slides.


----------

